

Ask HN: How much of your earnings do you save? - chirau

I always tell myself that I want to save at least 25% of what I make but as much as I try it always seems to fall to about 10 to 15%. So I am curious, for the young engineers and developers, how much are you saving? Is it just me or there is a lot of us?
======
lugg
About 48% at the moment.. But that's really for a 3 month travel and code
mission at the end of the year. I also put 10% pre tax in a super. I should
probably salary sacrafice and put more in but I'd rather have a bit left over
to manage myself. (Put chunks into long term stocks every once in a while,
equates to roughly 10% (part of that 48%)

------
napolux
More than 30% here. But we have no children at the moment. :P

